# Fox Float Luft Dämpfer 190mm, XTR Umwerfer, Ritchey PRO Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze...



## Tillninjo (24. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin auch mal wieder ein paar Teile am verkaufen.

Wenn jemand mehrere Sachen ersteigern sollte verschicke ich es natürlich zusammen, zum max Porto der jeweiligen Auktionen.

Zum einen den *Fox Float Dämpfer* mit 190mm Einbaulänge:
(Bilder anklicken)



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260394748235

Shimano *XTR Umwerfer FD-M961*, NEU
noch der schicke in Titan-Farben, 31,8 + 28,6 mm




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260394751100


*Ritchey PRO* Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze:
*Stütze* in 31,6mm, 40cm lang:




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260394788609

*Lenker*, gerade mit Oversize Klemmung,
Double Butted:




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260394771864


und der passende *Vorbau *von Ritchey Pro,
~95mm lang, OS




http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260394762810

die Ladies in der Wanne gibts wohl leider nicht dazu


----------

